# KNPV Titled



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any information on how many Giant Schnauzers or Bouviers are titled each year in KNPV, and of those, how many are female?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Giant schnauzer: none of I recall of the last 5 yrs. Bouviers only a few (no more as 5) and all male the last 5 yrs.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Giant schnauzer: none of I recall of the last 5 yrs. Bouviers only a few (no more as 5) and all male the last 5 yrs.


Yipes...not so good then in trying to find a titled female. How much for males +/-?


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

We were interested in a particular male about ten
years ago, but they would not demo the dog on a
new field with a new, neutral, KNPV trial certified
helper.

So the deal fell through.

I recall that they wanted about ten grand for the
dog, might have been less if we had gotten down
to price.

In that same time period I know a really nick KNPV
dog, in your area, that came in for something
like five to six grand.

Very, very few such dogs for sale today.

And not every dog with a KNPV certificate is 
necessarily a good dog for breeding or work.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jim I'm finding that to be true. Hard to find what you want after sorting through the "stuff." The other issue I faced was that one breeder didn't want to sell to Americans. That was the story my trusted broker told me. I have no reason to question his word. Titled KNPV males were around $7,500USD w/o shipping. After you look at the handler aggression issues, I got a stuffed animal instead!!!!


----------

